# http://macosx.com



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 14, 2003)

my old bookmark didnt have the www in the URL. It takes you to  a squirrel mail login page...

http://macosx.com


----------



## toast (Oct 14, 2003)

What browser at your place ?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 14, 2003)

browser shouldn't matter at all - but I'm using safari.
it might be an outdated dns entry too


----------



## mr. k (Oct 14, 2003)

http://macosx.com takes me to http://www.macosx.com then http://www.macosx.com/forums/.
Safari.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 14, 2003)

it must be a DNS thing then


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 14, 2003)

It happened to me too.  Going to http://www.macosx.com took me to the mail login page (http://www.macosx.com/src/login.php).  Couldn't get on from this morning until now (although I didn't try in the last hour so anywhere from an hour ago to now).

Probably a DNS problem.  Trying to go to http://www.macosx.com/forums/ (or any bookmarks to posts I have) brought me to a page from the server saying the page didn't exist....


----------



## edX (Oct 15, 2003)

Scott has been doing some maintainence work on the server and the back end of the site - you might have noticed it down for brief periods at nite. this might be effecting your dns lookup. i know i've had strange issues with 'last posts' being out of sync at certain times. i'm pretty sure this will all go back to normal when he is done.


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

I've noticed the connection failures and MySQL overloads, or whatever it puts up, though I haven't run into anything else except this site.


----------



## PBG4 Dude (Oct 16, 2003)

I've been unable to connect to www.macosx.com from my home Comcast connection for 2 days now. It always says 'server not found'.


----------



## bobw (Oct 16, 2003)

I have Comcast and have no problems connecting.


----------



## PBG4 Dude (Oct 16, 2003)

It works for me now.

Honestly, it didn't last night or the night before, I'm not making this stuff up. :shrug:


----------



## Arden (Oct 16, 2003)

Scott's been doing a lot of stuff to the site, I've gotten repeated connection failures, at night and at other times, and MySQL database error pages as well.  I think it's stabilized now, though apparently we'll see a new look when Panther comes out, which he may have to iron a bit.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 17, 2003)

I also have Comcast and I already wrote that I had this problem.

Though I'd like to say that I use my own DNS server rather than Comcast's.


----------

